# Do they make a flat headlight conversion for the s-13 ?



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

just wondering if they make one
not really feeling the flip up headlight anymore
i know they make one the RX-7 cuz my buddy ahs one on his 


thanks guys


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yes, do a search


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah i did a search 
i searched just about every damn nissan or nissan related site on the internet and havent come up with anything yet except for a headlight conversion that consisted of the pop-up still but used 4 small round light that used HID but still not what im looking for


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know that www.night7racing.com is selling one under used parts and that they make body kits with non pop-up lights. I also found one yesterday, but i cant remember where. If i find it ill tell you.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

cool man thanks a bunch ill check that out 

thank you


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

flashoptions.com has an s15 conversion for $2k


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah not talking about the s13 conver. im talking about flat headlights that take the place po-up ones


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

oh, sorry


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

A company called "East Bear" makes them. They arent flat but they do eliminate the pop-ups.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know that some body kits have flat headlits. http://www.carexcess.com/bodykits/240.html
the last one on the page


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i know that some body kits have flat headlits. http://www.carexcess.com/bodykits/240.html
> the last one on the page


I looked into those before, They are no longer made and Veilside has no clue where to get them. I saw a set on ebay about 8 months ago and they went for about $1500. Those are worth more than gold.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thank you informing me that i was misinformed


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

jonpowell said:


> A company called "East Bear" makes them. They arent flat but they do eliminate the pop-ups.


do you have a web adress for this company?
thank you


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i know that some body kits have flat headlits. http://www.carexcess.com/bodykits/240.html
> the last one on the page


yeah on the last car at the bottome of the page on that site!
they are it but it has no price or info on them 
but yes they are the ones that i am looking for 


:cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea that conversion looks nice on that last car but to mainly your disappointment it has an asterik under the body kit prices and it says the headlight conversion is no longer available. i think you are gonna have to be paying gold for this conversion but i think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?0=455&1=466&3=5244 they have ones that are made of carbon fiber and they are pretty cheap.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

there's the abflug lights, but they cost $1200 (pic below)
eastbear is half that, but not "flat"


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

veilside used to make them.. sleepy eyes look better imo


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

those lights up there look pretty sweet


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the one thing you will find is that they have horrible lighting. the eastbear lights look good in the day, but at night arent worth a damn. if you're really good, or have some freidns who do work, you might be able to make your own harness and setup using HID lights or projectors.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why don't u try this out

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=29708&highlight=sleepy+eye


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

"flat" lights look dope, and if u ever get them, consider ur a car a unique aset in the nissan community...i guess.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> do you have a web adress for this company?
> thank you


They don't have a price for them on there, but you can probably call and get them from there... http://srswap.com/lighting.htm


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, you guys had to mention 2 companies with the worst reputations possible, night7 and flashoptions. See NICO for what I mean

If you want eastbears, check out Jspec.com. The owner is a real, old-skool 240 enthusiast and the shop does a lot for the 240 community. Pretty damn good prices too


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i was just trowing out ideas, i dont know too many other companies

ps: does anybody know how many posts to get a custom avatar?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

150 posts and you must be registered for 180 days... read the rules... the link for them is at the top


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> just wondering if they make one
> not really feeling the flip up headlight anymore
> i know they make one the RX-7 cuz my buddy ahs one on his
> 
> ...


ya the website heavythrottle.com sells them they are like 650 for the kit and they look good.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thank you for opening this thread back up... ur sig fits you well. 

aye kaptain... is that ur custon avatar? an astronaut


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it has been for a while now...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why an astronaut though?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i want to be an astronaut in when i get big


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i want to be an astronaut in when i get big


hahahahaha....you're little......hahahaha......


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

not too little. i said that for affect. but for the most part it is true. atleast im not 15 years old


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how old?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

17


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm 17


----------



## DuStack (Feb 4, 2004)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> just wondering if they make one
> not really feeling the flip up headlight anymore
> i know they make one the RX-7 cuz my buddy ahs one on his
> 
> ...


go to importfan.com and go to the headlights for s13, they aren't exactly flat, but is virtually what you are looking for.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm 17


 i know. when you said that your 17 yera old insurance is going to skyrocket from your accident.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> atleast im not 15 years old


shaddap 

i wanna be big and strong when i grow up :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

well ha, i'm 21 and can buy beer


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lol look how OT we are


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i wanna be cut. doens't matter if i'm weak and look cut as long as i look strong


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

steriods will do the trick


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> well ha, i'm 21 and can buy beer


 ditto


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> ditto


i've been waiting for jeong or kevin to ask someone to buy them beer, and put up the little face with the 'give me beer' sign. i'm disappointed.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

didn't jeong use that on another thread somewhere in here...?

haha


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

steroids will not make you cut. anabolic steroids are hormones which are similar to testosterone produced by the male's testes. when used properly, you can get some great results from them. however, there are risks. overuse of steroids can lead to heightened voices, bitch tits, acne, skin tissue scarring, and shrnkage in the testes.

if you wanna get cut, there's only one way. cut!! get on a proper diet, do plenty of cardio, and weight train.

now :givebeer:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey chris wuts ur new avatar? i see some guy but then all the white i can't make out.

wut do u guys think of me chaning my sig?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..seems like they will fit drift nicely..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> well ha, i'm 21 and can buy beer


I can to with a $100 payemnt to the right people


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

100$?? i just go to parties and just take a couple of cans..


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

here this might just be what u are looking for their pretty expensive but i think this is what u are looking for http://takakaira.com/aerokits/aerokitindex.asp?sideon=sidemenu.asp?cat=4


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

click on abflug and then click on the 180 rps13


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1229$????!!!!!! F*** THAT!!!!!!


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

im gonna me some projector lights for my 240 http://www.matrixracing.com/Browse_...age=BrowseItems&showPrevNext=Yes&Item_ID=4365


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> 100$?? i just go to parties and just take a couple of cans..


but actually buy whatever you want


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i only need beer. smirnoff/skyy blue and stuff like that are good but costs too much..  and at parties, they have ppl guarding those  the solution : stop drinking 

http://www.matrixracing.com/Browse_...age=BrowseItems&showPrevNext=Yes&Item_ID=4365
not working..?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dont go to parties anyway. i would rather smash things.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.matrixracing.com/BI293Sub.htm how about now? give it time to load, item #SKU: PROJSEAL7X6


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i only need beer. smirnoff/skyy blue and stuff like that are good but costs too much..  and at parties, they have ppl guarding those  the solution : stop drinking
> 
> http://www.matrixracing.com/Browse_...age=BrowseItems&showPrevNext=Yes&Item_ID=4365
> not working..?


you got six more years boy, i have two more months


----------

